# Exterior bricks always look wet



## Jortyyard (May 2, 2019)

Hello, I was wondering what you guys think could be causing this issue. The bricks in front of my home always look wet, even during the winter. Its been getting worse and I'm not sure who I'd call to come fix this or what is causing this. Someone suggested the soil was too high up against the house and leveling it out might dry it out. I took one side down but it didn't have any effect on the brick yet. It's only been about 2 weeks though.

I noticed on the side where I pulled half of the rocks and landscaping plastic back away from the house that the ground area dried out but where I left the rocks and paper its muddy and wet underneath. I don't know if that could be having an effect or not . Maybe its trapping water in the ground? We had new gutters installed in March, they leaked in front of my front door prior but never where the wet bricks are. Ty
Wet brick https://imgur.com/a/ZGgTY07


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Your brick is wicking water from the soil.
The ground cover if it is not breathable will trap water & the brick will pull that water in.
Also do you have flashing at the brick course at ground level?


----------



## Jortyyard (May 2, 2019)

I'm not sure about the flashing. Is there a way to tell? Our house was built in 1959. When me and my wife pulled back the rocks and landscaping paper I noticed it didn't deteriorate at all and is really thick. I'm gonna pull it all up and let the ground dry out and see what happens . If it doesn't dry out should I call a masonry contractor ? Thanks for your help


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not exactly related but some background on moisture moving through brick walls.
https://www.buildingscience.com/documents/insights/bsi-011-capillarity-small-sacrifices

This link illustrates the drainage gap found behind the brick plane or front finish. We don't see pictures of the roof to wall, but any moisture getting into that drain cavity should have a weep hole at the bottom to allow it to exit.
https://www.buildingscience.com/documents/digests/bsd-106-understanding-vapor-barriers?full_view=1

Note, I'm absolutely not a pro on anything brick, just providing some reading.

Bud


----------



## Hidyi (Sep 26, 2014)

Do you have irrigation sprinklers in the wet areas?


----------



## Jortyyard (May 2, 2019)

Nope, no sprinklers anywhere


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

That does not look right. 
Bottom course of bricks would normally have weep holes in it. Yes, water will get behind the bricks and needs to be able to drain out. Code normally requires that top of the foundation is 6" above grade. 
Looks like you have built up the grade height substantially.



.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

It looks like some part of the gas system is buried; my guess it should not be.
Need to take dirt down below the first course of brick at least I'd think.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Jortyyard (May 2, 2019)

Would I need to have the flashing done if the bricks dont dry out if the landscaping changes dont work? Also I dont see weep holes on the side I took down


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Good morning Jorty,
While we wait for the pros on bricks I looked up an illustration on drain planes and flashing. Missing weep holes is not a good sign that the builder followed best guidance for a brick facade, but again I'm not a pro.

In *this* link figure #5 and others in that area show the drain plane and flashing at the foundation. How to determine what you have eludes me.

Good luck

Bud


----------



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Jortyyard said:


> Would I need to have the flashing done if the bricks dont dry out if the landscaping changes dont work? Also I dont see weep holes on the side I took down


Probably not. We're talking about _moisture_ in the airspace that collects, not running water. Your problem was answered in post #2. 

If you had a leak problem at the windows/brick sill, you could get a lot of _water_ then, but it wouldn't have spread out along the entire length of wall as your pics show. The airspace behind the brick at the bottom probably has lots of mortar droppings, so it's not an easy run to transfer horizontally.

In most houses weeps/flashing are not installed correctly (if even used), or they may have stuck a rope in here and there but because people freak when then see something sticking out beyond the brick the mason may have mortared over an inset rope when he struck the joint.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you want a pro to take a look at it, I think the trade to call is brick restoration. They fix brick structures, not put up pretty new structures (although they probably do that too). More commonly repointing walls, repairing or removing chimneys, etc. He should be familiar with how thinks were done in your town at the time your house was built, and can advise if he thinks he should put in weep holes, etc.


----------



## Garymenia (May 6, 2019)

It wasn't a common practice in 1959 to install weep holes or flashing at the base of brick facing. There is also no mortar net that would allow water to drain down to the bottom course of bricks. I suggest you tape a 3 by 3 piece of poly over the surface of one section and see if it is from water being driven into the bricks or being sucked up from the landscaping. Simple test that cost almost nothing to do. After that you can drill a few holes in the bottom course or consider waterproofing the bricks with a clear sealant.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Garymenia said:


> It wasn't a common practice in 1959 to install weep holes or flashing at the base of brick facing. There is also no mortar net that would allow water to drain down to the bottom course of bricks. I suggest you tape a 3 by 3 piece of poly over the surface of one section and see if it is from water being driven into the bricks or being sucked up from the landscaping. Simple test that cost almost nothing to do. After that you can drill a few holes in the bottom course or consider waterproofing the bricks with a clear sealant.


I have a Frank R. Walker Company " Building Estimator's Reference Book " copyright 1915 page # 688 has a detail drawing of a brick wall showing both a weep & thru-wall flashing. It most likely was a practice well before that time period,


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Garymenia said:


> ...I suggest you tape a 3 by 3 piece of poly over the surface of one section and see if it is from water being driven into the bricks or being sucked up from the landscaping. Simple test that cost almost nothing to do. After that you can drill a few holes in the bottom course or consider waterproofing the bricks with a clear sealant.


What is your thinking about the pattern of bricks wet and how waterproofing the outside might do if the moisture is coming from the backside?


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not convinced that it's wicking water from the soil from the one picture I can see. If it never dries, I'd be willing to bet something was inadvertently sprayed on the wall at one time and it stained that area........


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

If the water pipe is thru a floor joist then the dirt is above the foundation and it should be 6 to 8" below to top of the concrete.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Jortyyard (May 2, 2019)

Here's where the spigot goes out from in the basement . I removed the rest of the rocks and I took out the extra dirt to see if that helps . The ground was like wet clay but it is slowly drying out . Gonna need a stretch of warm days for it to dry completely .Would using a heat gun on the brick work to dry it out ? Does anyone know of any product i could buy to clean the bricks ? Might be worth a shot before I call someone. Thx


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

It would take about one month per inch of brick for the moisture to exit the brick so if the brick is 3.5 inches in depth it will take about 3.5 months to dry out.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Jortyyard said:


> Here's where the spigot goes out from in the basement . I removed the rest of the rocks and I took out the extra dirt to see if that helps . The ground was like wet clay but it is slowly drying out . Gonna need a stretch of warm days for it to dry completely .Would using a heat gun on the brick work to dry it out ? Does anyone know of any product i could buy to clean the bricks ? Might be worth a shot before I call someone. Thx


So now with that picture you can figure where the top of the foundation is on the outside and below that height you can drill weep holes, every 16 inches around the troubled area.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

ClarenceBauer said:


> It would take about one month per inch of brick for the moisture to exit the brick so if the brick is 3.5 inches in depth it will take about 3.5 months to dry out.


And how long would it be if water is stuck in the drain plane.:sad:


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Nealtw said:


> And how long would it be if water is stuck in the drain plane.:sad:


When the drain pipe is unstuck it will take 3.5 month's


----------

